# What Does Flagyl Do for Crohn's?



## Mia Butta

I was given 30 days of Flagyl to take 3 times a day. This was to clear up an anal fissure infection. It was not healing, the tissue was swollen and inflamed and that is why they suspect Crohn's. 

I think the infection has cleared up, but I"m still taking these hefty antibiotics which DESTROY my stomach and give me diarrhea (hello to more hemorrhoids and no help healing an anal fissure) Going poop 3-4 times a day is simply not good for my situation. 

I've decided to counteract the diarrhea with Lomotil. Is this a good idea? I'm not eating ANY fiber, yet the Flaygl is making me GO..

I heard some people with Crohn's are on Flagyl indefinitely or long term for their condition. Why is this? I would imagine that once my infection is gone, I can stop taking it.:ybatty:


----------



## Astra

Hiya

I've been on metronidazole which is flagyl for an infection too, it gave me a horrible metallic taste in my mouth, yuk!

Here's a link about it
http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100001049.html

you might find your answer there
good luck
xxx


----------



## BloodDrama

I am on metronidazole now, forgot about any side affects after a week,
i has some D too and the metallic taste Joan had.

From what i know it kills some good bacteria in your digestive system wich is not very good when you are inflammed.


----------



## Cookie

Mia, I was put on Flagyl indefinitely because I had an abscess that kept coming back every time I stopped taking it. But you are right, most people are put on 30 day doses to clear up an infection.  Longer doses are needed if the infection persists.  I eventually quit taking it when I developed severe tingling in my hands and feet.  I finally had surgery to fix the abscess.


----------



## stefan

I was on Flagyl a while back for totally unrelated reasons before I was diagnosed with IBD, and haven't used it since.

I find it interesting that it's used in some treatments to cleanse the bowel of any bacteria before some treatments (eg Human Probiotics Infusions), and it seems that people experiences with it related to their IBD are mixed, but may give some credit to the theory that IBD is caused by bacterium


----------



## Mia Butta

Here is the thing:

I was put on Flagyl to clear up an infection in the perianal area. (i was not healing from an anal fissure surgery).

I think it IS clearing up the infection because I have noticed significant improvement in burning and pain, but it has also given me diarrhea. I go poop 4-5 times a day! Hence, setting me back from healing from my anal tear and aggravating some post maternal hemorrhoids. Ugh. More pain...

I think I may actually get better if the drug was not so hard on my stomach. Why can't I poop 1-2 times a day like I used to? I literally rip myself a new one each time I go. 

I have never been on an antibiotic for such a long period of time. I guess Crohn's people are just prone to infections?

This Sunday will be my last day on the 30-day dose that I take 3 times a day. (That is A LOT) Hopefully when the drug is out of my system I'll stop going to the bathroom so much and see some improvement.


----------



## archie

horrible drug, the worst of them all it gave me oral thrush yuke!! also you definately cannot drink alcohol with it as it makes you sick.  I'll have to take it after my up-coming surgery and i'm dreading it the most!!


----------



## Mountaingem

I've been on Flagyl off and on for 10 years, for infections from anal fissures, fistulas, etc. 
I also have "pitting" along my intestinal wall that occasionally gets infected;like diverticulitis, pieces of food get trapped in there and cause infection.

What's helps me is to take probiotics to counteract thrush, diarrhea, and yeast infections (wow, that sounds like a fun day, doesn't it?). Just be sure to take them an hour before your meds;otherwise they can interfer with antibiotics. I find liquid works best for me.

Also, drinking large amounts of water helps me, too. If I don't drink enough I get really nauseous. If I am still sick to my stomach I suck in peppermint Altoids; when all else fails I wear these wristbands called Sea-Bands-they are for motion sickness but also work great for medication-induced nausea. They look goofy-like 70's disco sweatbands, but hey, they work!


----------



## don1jones

I have tried the Flagyl several times and it just tears my intestinal track to pieces. I always wondered why intestinal doctors don't understand it. I guess maybe a doctor with crohns would.


----------



## MikeinBklyn

I HATE FLAGYL.

Tore up stomach, sapped my strength and generally made me feel worse.

I was on it for a 8 months for a perianal abcess and fistula.  It definitely helped the infection.

I agree with Don, my docs could'nt understand how bad the Flagyl afected me.  I think they should try some.


----------



## glum chump

My GI put me on a Flagyl/Cipro combo. He called it a 'cocktail,' but in my experience, cocktails are pleasurable, and these two drugs were anything but that! 

I was on Flagyl indefinitely and took it for nine months, and lasted with Cipro for about three months. At that time, I didn't have fistulas or abscesses. My GIs theory at the time was that antibiotics would help kill/calm the build up of 'bad bacteria' in my gut. Although I took probiotics and ate a ton of yoghurt everyday, the two in combination were horrendous. I felt that my gut was being ripped apart, and finally decided that I couldn't stay on them any longer.

I think my GI was disappointed when I refused to take them any longer, but like Don and Mike, I'd like to see him do 10 days on them, let alone nine months.


----------



## Nytefyre

I, too, was on metronidazole/cipro for almost 11 months.  I got the metallic taste in my mouth, so horrible, ugh!  I also developed hairy tongue and had to take nystatin for months.  Now, I have c diff and I suspect the longtime use of metronidazole/cipro. And I get to take another antibiotic, vancomycin, to clear up the c diff.


----------



## stevenb1291

I had severe abdominal pain last week and my GI put me on Flagyl/Cipro as he suspects an abscess at or near my fistula.  He told me that the combination works to calm this type of stuff and he was right.  Pain is gone.

So far I haven't had any side effects but I've only been on in for 8 days...


----------



## Brian'sMom

steven,
my 10 yr old is on the flagyl/cipro combo too, only been 3 days so far. He has the start of an abscess. It is really helping with his pain too. I thought he'd have that metallic taste, etc. but nothing...at least he keeps telling me that. I hope its not that he's just young and doesn't know what to report. But also kids are young and I'd think they'd complain quickly. He also hasn't acted like its bothering his stomach either. He's in a flare so diarrhea has been going for quite some time anyway.  Does the combo help with relieving cramps? Do you think that some people don't have side effects?


----------



## stevenb1291

Brian'sMom said:


> steven,
> my 10 yr old is on the flagyl/cipro combo too, only been 3 days so far. He has the start of an abscess. It is really helping with his pain too. I thought he'd have that metallic taste, etc. but nothing...at least he keeps telling me that. I hope its not that he's just young and doesn't know what to report. But also kids are young and I'd think they'd complain quickly. He also hasn't acted like its bothering his stomach either. He's in a flare so diarrhea has been going for quite some time anyway.  Does the combo help with relieving cramps? Do you think that some people don't have side effects?


I haven't had the metallic taste in my mouth at all.  I will attest to having looser stool, not diarrhea, since being on it.  Others have told me that this combo can kill some good bacteria in your gut as well.  I have been eating a little bit of yogurt to compensate for that.  

I haven't had any stomach issues taking the combo either but I do take it with food every time I take it.  

I thought it was giving me heartburn until my blood work came back positive for H. pylori... 

So far no side effects and it took my pain from an 8 down to under a 2.

Hope this helps!

Steven

:goodluck:


----------



## Misty-Eyed

I'm really surprised at the bad reviews in here! I was put on it with cipro just as a treatment for my crohn's alone. I didn't have any infections. 

I thought they were great. Didn't have any side effects and helped my crohn's for a while. I wouldn't mind going back on them if I had to. I don't even drink that much alcohol these days anyway.


----------



## Nyx

I never had any problems with cipro/flagyl either (but I've always taken the cocktail, not either of them alone).  It cleared up my acne, and definitely cleared up the infection I had ,as well as the fistula.  Mind you, the longest I was on them was for 10 days at a time.


----------



## Brian'sMom

That is sooooo refreshing to hear some good reviews!! Also, my son's GI doctor doesn't want him adding any probiotics (so I'm not doing yogurt either) because he has the open ulcers, abcess, possible fistula, etc, and she doesn't want any kind of bacteria getting into those wounds. My son is responding so well to the cipro/flagyl.  He just doesn't like swallowing the tablets (don't have any coating). He's just being '10' and worried he "might" taste the pill. He hasn't had any problems yet, but he's a worrier.


----------



## funnybunny

I went to my doctor and asked for Flagyl because all the literature says it *HELPS* diarrhea and I wanted to heal my fistula. 

But like many people here, it instantly made mine much much worse.

I also have a horrible taste in my mouth and and other thrush related symptoms like athletes foot. 

When I got up this morning, I was even incontinent  

I can't be going to the toilet all day. I can't live like this  

I chose to start taking it because I thought it's meant to help GOOD bacteria and kill the bad bacteria... 

Apparently all the literature is lies. It's just like any other antibiotic. It tears the stomach to pieces!!!!

Why is so freaking hard to find ACCURATE information


----------



## MikeinBklyn

Agreed,  Flagyl is the worst.  OMG I was feeling worse when on Flagyl, stomach, taste, nausea.

My doc always put me on it when I felt crummy.  I was on Flagyl and Cipro for six months to help with my fistula.  The worst six months of my life!

As they say....."your mileage may vary".  Everyone reacts differently to meds, even antibiotics.

Luck to all.


----------



## amrycrohns

I found that Cipro/Flagyl is just randomly prescribed when people have stomach problems.  Usually it is first thing I am given when I get to the hospital or GI or Primary with stomach problem.  I have a known issue with bad bacteria and I assume this is why it helps me so much.  My GI actually prescribes me a bottle of each to keep on hand in case I experience any issue's I can start treatment as soon as possible since it takes 24-48 hours to start working.

My experience with the combo is it has worked wonders for me, the down side is it drains me to no end.


----------

